# Sound stopped working



## chavez243ca (Jan 29, 2018)

Prior to a `#pkg upgrade` a few weeks back, sound worked as expected as /dev/dspX and if I cat a file to dsp1.1 I still get a squelch so that much is working. I have a feeling Pulse Audio might be behind the issue so I'm digging into that.

Thoughts?


----------



## shepper (Jan 30, 2018)

Pulse Audio is a sound server that can easily be bypassed.  audio/madplay sends it's output directly to oss and could be used to test your hypothesis.


----------

